# Audi A4 - Mosconi + Morel + Custom Box Build



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys this should be my final build log for this car. I hope!

I have been working on my car for some time now, everything has been replaced at least 2-3 times, which it was learning experience, going from ok sounding speakers, to better to excellent.
Same thing goes for the amplifiers as well; I went from some SPL amps, to JL, to Zuki and now new babies Mosconi.

Same thing goes for processor, from JBL MS8, to Alpine H800+RUX C800.
For now and time being, my car is completed, I still have to do some trimming and cover things up and retune everything, but at this moment it will stay the way it is, Final project for school is kicking my ass so I need to get that out of the way before I find extra time to finish it up fully.

Here it is,
My car is Audi 2007 A4 Black on Black 6 speed MT transmission, APR Chip, nothing special….

For the front stage is fully active, and I love the way it sounds! 
So let’s get to my system,
Hu Unit is Kenwood DNX 9990 HD I have put a review of that unit… well worth the money.. I love it!

Processor Alpine H800 and controller RUX C800

Front Stage Morel Elate 6’s with Vifa ¾ tweeters… it sounds really good but I’m thinking of going with Morel MT23 down the road.

Rear Fill its Morel Dotech Full component set so my baby or wife could listen to some music, 50% of the time they are turned off.

Sub Duty is Morel Ultimo 12” 4ohm sub! Love it!
Now is time for the amps!
Previously I had Zuki 4ch and Zuki mono block, I have decided to go different direction which I’m not regretting at all.

I sold my 100% working Zukis and bought 3 New Mosconi amplifiers! Jaw dropping when I heard them!
AS100.4 AS100.4 and AS300.2!

One of the 4ch is bridged to front stage midds! They shine now, with extra power and somewhat better crossovers than I had before it brought out the True Morel Sound! 
Second amp, AS100.4 is connected to Vifa Twitters for front stage, and rear fill! 

These amps 100.4 – don’t be fooled, they have more power than 100 w rms @ each channel, sound so clean, great speaker control. I could really tell a big difference between Mosconi and Zuki. Don’t get me wrong, Zukis are great amps, but Mosconi is a new Animal.

AS300.2 is being used on my sub duty, it has more than enough of power @4 ohms 1100 W RMS to push my Morel really loud, clean, again, new animal to the game!
It will do 1800 W RMS @2 ohms! Amazing amplifiers! 


Box Build!
As some of you seen my project on the box, I won’t go in to details but some of you know what I’ m talking about. Well it’s fully finished and installed, covered in close matched carpet and outcome is great! Way much better than my previous attempt of a box! Now its done and rock solid 

Here are some pictures of my gear and install.
HU Kenwood with Alpine H800 



















Morel 6’s:
















Front Stage Vifa custom made Tweeters : 









Rear Fill:
























Subwoofer 12” Monster!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This used be my somewhat first SQ build, I didn’t know any better and I was learning as I was getting all my parts and equipment put together. I have never understood what SQ is all about, I didn’t know what it means. Or what is front stage.. As growing up I only wanted loud shaking bass.. Which I like it, it draws attention, but now it’s all about the music… and enjoyment…
So this is my Old crazy looking trunk before selling Zuki amps and first time build of my ugly box! I’m not a pro at this lol.
Box:








And now for the ugly trunk!
















I mean it wasn’t too bad for the first timer!  Plus I don’t have tools that I wish I could have, but there is no room for it, my garage is getting smaller, and small due to baby toys! Ahha
Few pics of the box build process Box #2.
























And this is when new toys have arrived:
Mosconi AS Series Amplifiers.
























HAHAHA


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

One of these days I decided to work on my trunk, I wanted to have as much space as possible and still get to my spare tire!
























Back Wall completed, there will be cut out for the amps and for processor to get some air 
































It was getting Dark!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Some help from friends!
















And almost finished project comes to its end!

























Distro Bock








Rear Fill crossovers


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So in the end, my trunk went from this:









To This:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So far i'm very impressed with sound quality, there is more tuning that needs to be done. But at this moment, I'm very happy with all results.

Thank you all for all the help, not only my friends, but DIY people that helped me so much with fiberglass box.

I will update everything later once its fully completed.....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome progress! My only suggestion is not to use mdf on amp racks or in moisture prone areas. It falls apart too easy. Plywood is the best material in my opinion...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

req said:


> Awesome progress! My only suggestion is not to use mdf on amp racks or in moisture prone areas. It falls apart too easy. Plywood is the best material in my opinion...


Thanks for suggestions, I'm sure that will be switched out soon lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Like it...plus there are some ideas for my build that is coming up soon.

My little car is not 6sp manual...it is 6AT Tip Quattro, same wheels, but Brilliant Red with Tan Leather interior. It is a good little car. 

How do you like the APR chip? That is my next step plus Stasis Exhaust and Downpipe.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

that came out good lots of wiring huh. are the amps staying like that?


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

i heard those mosconi amps and was blown away too. these are gaining some traction. 

your install looks like it should sound amazing, nice job.

so you have 1900 watts- just curious- did you upgrade your alternator?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SQ Audi said:


> Like it...plus there are some ideas for my build that is coming up soon.
> 
> My little car is not 6sp manual...it is 6AT Tip Quattro, same wheels, but Brilliant Red with Tan Leather interior. It is a good little car.
> Nice cars, untill crap starts going down.... very expensive to fix anything.. and if you are handy, you will save lots of money!
> ...


APR chip is one of the best things you could get for the car. huge improvement vs stock.. you could go to a shop where they have APR dealer, and have it put on for 50$ for few hours to test it out... I would suggest to try it... 
You will want it back once the limited time expires.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

knowledge said:


> that came out good lots of wiring huh. are the amps staying like that?


Yes but they will be covered with carpet and plexy glass for the amps to breath and maybe little leds around it, don't know yet... plans are up in the air!

So many wires! it was really hard to hide them and make things look pretty with them being open like that.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

avanti1960 said:


> i heard those mosconi amps and was blown away too. these are gaining some traction.
> 
> your install looks like it should sound amazing, nice job.
> 
> so you have 1900 watts- just curious- did you upgrade your alternator?


Thank you,, 

No I didn't upgrade any electrical under than better grounding from battery to the chasy of the car.
Instead of BIG 3, I did BIG 2 lol.

My stock alt.. is 160 amps, and my battery is 750 cold cranking 

Morel sub needs power to shine but, after getting few gains setup, it sound crazy loud and clan.
I look at my voltage from H800 controller and even at loud volumes I'm getting about 12.8-13.2 volts at loud volumes... at normal volumes my voltage stays at 13.6-13.8v


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Gotta love the rear fill for the wife!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Gotta love the rear fill for the
> Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> edouble101 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the rear fill for the
> ...


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Lovely choice of gear, I really like the understated design of those Mosconi amplifiers. Great build mate!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

sweefu said:


> Lovely choice of gear, I really like the understated design of those Mosconi amplifiers. Great build mate!


They are sweet, so today on my way home I had noone in the car so i was able to listen to it at louder volume! my radio goes up to 35, i only go up to 30!
It gets super stupid loud, I love it, but my main point of jamming is about 27-28! its enough for me and my 29 year old ears!

I had about 25 min drive, of jamming, I got home and wanted to see if the amps are hot.. These bad boys get worm! Class AB amps get hot no matter what... but the fans didn't even turned on! and its only 78* outside...really nice day.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think i have blew mid driver today  anyone has a morel mid for sale ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What a relieve, I have found out i had the power gain little higher than the other Chanel. 
I need to revise my whole install and set things correctly before playing with the volume.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

This build log makes me feel like a slacker. I bought the Zuki's and they have just sat in my closet and here you are with your whole install redone. I think with a little bit of experienced help I could get it done. I have just been dragging my feet because I have to take it to a shop.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Trust me if I could do it. You could do it as well  put those Zukis in to a good use!
My new system needs some good tuning but I love active setup... now I have a better understanding what active system is all about.
No regret!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Over the long weekend I had the time to sit down and really some what get a feeling of my sound system. As you all know Mosconi amps are not cheep. Morel product is expensive as well. Also so is the Alpine processor. 
After playing and listening to my sounds I decided to start over and reconfigure all gains. Crossovers and im still new to this but time alighment. All I can say now I could really enjoy my music. So detailed that I have never herd things in music which it kinda scares the living **** out of me at time. Does it get loud? Yes it gets very loud and clean and im very impressed with my setup. I had quiet few complements from car audio shop owners which they never heard of Morel or Mosconi Brand name. I told them to look in to these brands but all people here want bass so they sell lots of cheep stuff or entry Wal-Mart sound system.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My little one chilling in the trunk 











Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> My little one chilling in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ok, i apologize in advance, but i was looking at this and i couldnt help but wonder what that smile would turn into if that subwoofer was on all of a sudden


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oca123 said:


> lol, ok, i apologize in advance, but i was looking at this and i couldnt help but wonder what that smile would turn into if that subwoofer was on all of a sudden


My baby loves music just like her daddy and she would start danceing ~ baby style 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys I have no motivation to finish my trunk 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Love it when you guys with kids share pics for those of us that do not have them. . . THANKS.

Your so close to being done, you already have it playing which is 
a huge plus, now just button it up and you'll be gold and can work 
on fine tuning. Often I wish mine was playing so that will give me
a push to finish. Then I start thinking hearing it play would be the
pay off.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Guys I have no motivation to finish my trunk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


How much work is left to do? I'm in the same boat... I have this giant amp rack built, with amps on the sides, edge-lit lexan, etc... but it's been dragging on for a month now... still need to take it apart, put it in the car, and FG the panels so they fully flush with the car.... but can't find the motivation to do it...

Maybe we can motivate each other?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like a plan,  I don't have much to do, i already have all boards cut out, i just need to carpet it  and I think i would be done, there is nothing left to do at this moment 

I just been so busy lately, that I don't have the time to take a good **** to be honest lol.
Too many crazy things are happening in my life right now, that's why i just don't have the motivation to finish it, or do anything...
I'm going to Chicago meet on Nov.4th so I need to make sure to finish my setup before I go.... 
That's a good Motivation!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Good friend of mine siad he has some 1/4 plaxy glass ! Hmmm I think I have a plan lol I should be able to do some this weekend I hope.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Good friend of mine siad he has some 1/4 plaxy glass ! Hmmm I think I have a plan lol I should be able to do some this weekend I hope.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


What kinda plan?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oca123 said:


> What kinda plan?


lol i'm still thinking about it, What i think I wanna do is, cover make opening for the amps , put plexiglass across them, not fully covered, and throw some LED's under it, and plexiglass will nicely shine everything when the trunk is open  lol
but that's the plan hope it will happen.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> lol i'm still thinking about it, What i think I wanna do is, cover make opening for the amps , put plexiglass across them, not fully covered, and throw some LED's under it, and plexiglass will nicely shine everything when the trunk is open  lol
> but that's the plan hope it will happen.


plexi is fun to work with, i discovered it recently as well. I will dig up a picture of what I did.
Use a skillsaw to cut it, with a plywood blade, that has a lot of little teeth. Rounded corners are hard, I used a mini dremel router for that, and then sanded them to size for a long time.
Even after using the skillsaw, the cuts were rough, so I had to sand the edges for an hour with 80, then 120, then 200 sandpaper and a sandblock by hand (it's also relaxing...)
then, I grabbed a MAPP gas blowtorch, and hit the edges, going slowly. I read that you're supposed to go fast, but the piece of acrylic I had was so strong that it took a lot of heat to do anything to it.
The result was edges that were clear as glass.

I then tried to put some LEDs around the edges, but the edges were so clear that you could see the LEDs through them. So then I thought about what I'd done to acrylic previously on accident that had gotten it cloudy.
I grabbed a piece of cloth, and some lighter fluid (yellow fluid) and rubbed the acrylic piece's edges with goof-off. This almost immediately turned the edges white. I then used 200 grit sandpaper and sanded the edges quicly, going up and down and left and right. That gave me a nice clouded finish.

first I used some LED strips, but they were too bright. I ended up using a few of these surface mount LEDs (one per side) and because the piece is clouded the light is nicely spread out: Tiny Prewired Super Bright Surface Mount LEDs - 12V DIY Plug and Play SMT LED

I forgot to mention that I covered the top and bottom of the piece of acrylic with some Venture Tape (with the aluminum-looking reflective coating) which improved light output a lot. This is because the top and bottom are hidden anyway and I was only doing edge lighting.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh nice, thank you for the info 
I also may take out the amps, and paint the bottom black. well the big amp only,,, 
i hate to disconnect everything.....


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, so I did some work on mine... now I'm about halfway done, so there's still a lot of work left to do... but at the rate you're going, I'm going to finish before you, unless you stop slacking off!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's looks really nice.. These are some huge amps that you have there..... I'm just so damn busy, not enough of time in a day to get things completed.
Also Nice Car


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Tomorrow I will work on my trunk wish me luck lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Tomorrow I will work on my trunk wish me luck lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck, post some pics at the end of the day!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Will do, on my lunch i need to get some glue  lol


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Will do, on my lunch i need to get some glue  lol


Wood glue? I've always used gorilla glue for wood, been happy with it, maybe its not the best.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had to pick up spray glue to attach carpet to mdf


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

pics?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oca123 said:


> pics?


I had a feeling that you will come back  hehe

My day is crazy busy, and the weather was really bad yesterday, it rained all damn after noon, I also had my baby with me, so there was no way i would leave her to work on my car.
I'm going on vacation from 21st till 28th, I will have a week to complete my trunk. 
I will post pictures when i get back on my progress, which I'm sure it wont take long to do....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ok, well we are waiting


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like he decided to spend his vacation sipping mai tais by the pool.
GET TO WORK ALREADY!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oca123 said:


> looks like he decided to spend his vacation sipping mai tais by the pool.
> GET TO WORK ALREADY!


Hell ya! Everyone is here all my family is here all sisters well I have 3 of them but One of them is from Hawaii, other one is frkm California, and tx. So it was my moms 60Th surprise birthday. She had no idea we all be here in txs lol. 

So at this moment im enjoying worm weather and time with family...
System could always wait 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This is my last week that i could do some work to the trunk before Chicago meet! 
I will post pics on my progress later on today or tomorrow, depending on what time i get out of work


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Did some progress today, and have decided to share it with you all, its not fully completed but it is what it is for tomorrow Chicago meeting.










More progress on the way.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holyy baloniee that is awesome!! what else do you have to do to make it fully finished?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oca123 said:


>


ahahhahaahhaaaaa


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

oca123 said:


>


Thanks! Lol I know to many problems buddy. Thank god for a friend of mine other wise I wouldnt never finish it. 
Next step is. Some plexy glass and very few leds. I will still if the motivation comes back... lol 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> holyy baloniee that is awesome!! what else do you have to do to make it fully finished?


Thank you. Glass and leds we will see how that goes. But before that some new mids and new tweeters up front stage 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I dont know what happen, my final build pic was gone


----------

